# The BEST non-hacked dream towns



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

Here are some really good ones, if you would like to see:



Spoiler: list, updating regularly!



New Town: 5C00-0018-4BE4
Cute, galaxy-like town.

Oakwood: 5C00-0092-8E16
A cute cherry blossom town!

Crystal: 4C00-0012-3E90
Adorable paths and landscape! Lots and lots of pink!

Undella: 4E00-0019-4634
A nice little autumn-themed town. Autumn-themed villagers and homes.

Cit?lune: 4F00-001F-F5E6
A nice forest town on one side, and a colourful town on the other! All paths are made by her!

Kokoro: 5D00-0017-455D (currently not working)
Another pink cherry-blossom town. Looks hacked but really isn't!

Bluedale: 4B00-0051-BEE1
A simple but great town! Colourful flowers and nice pwp landscapes.

Twinleaf: 6E00-0026-FF82

Petrikor: 4E00-005A-F407

Woodsbury: 7D00-003D-8FFC

Aika: 2D00-002A-49A0
The famous, forgotten town of Aika. The sad story of a girl who loved her doll so much it took over herself.

Official Nintendo Town: 0000-000F-4241
It's Japanese, and has Wendell patterns.

Agima: 6A00-001A-1D74

Soluna: 4F00-0017-438C
A nice little Splatoon town!

Alizarin: 5E00-0097-9B3C

Vista: 5E00-0011-4E6E

Chocolat: 5B00-0011-F739

Sniflwuf: 5F00-0020-2927

☆: 4F00-0010-7749

PacVille: 4A00-0046-B82A

Konpeito: 4D00-0010-E9A0

Oakside: 5800-5837-1003

Oceana: 4D00-001E-84EA

Everred: 4E00-005B-C5C1

Verandi: 4C00-0013-7052
A forest town!

Oniville: 4E00-00A7-4AB4
A gorgeous town set in early Autumn, with meadows of purple and black roses and lovely interior decorating.

Dale: 5E00-00B7-5DDD

Himawari: 5E00-006F-F1D4

Elm Isle: 4D00-001E-7040

Florence: 6A00-0010-7961

Delalie: 6D00-0014-BD1F

Tsuki: 7C00-0066-D2F0

Caesura: 5C00-004E-390E

Dorne: 7E00-0048-3D9F

Wayfield: 4F00-0023-63E9

Yorkwood: 5C00-0023-6BF9

Maplerow: 4C00-00AC-75E0

Anthemly: 6D00-0031-2515



What are your favourites? If your town isn't hacked and you think its pretty good, feel free to share the dream address too. I'm trying to visit all of them, plus review yours if you submit it.

EDIT: I cannot visit dreams town now as I am busy, if you could share a nice description about the dream town you are submitting it would be so so helpful!


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 29, 2017)

ooh i currently don't have any nonhacked da's written down bc really good nonhacked ones have been hard for me to find ;;; but i just wanted to say thANK YOUUUU for these two recs. i'll definitely check them out


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 29, 2017)

I saw the cutest non hacked town ever! It's called Crystal and I think it's a Sailor Moon inspired town.
The owner even said her town is 100% unhacked.

DA: 4C00-0012-3E90


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 29, 2017)

5cm/s's town is amazing.
It's non hacked and flawless!!


----------



## ja2mine (Aug 29, 2017)

Undella: 4E00-0019-4634

This town is un-hacked and it's absolutely stunning. I love the paths


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 29, 2017)

Pancake225 said:


> 5cm/s's town is amazing.
> It's non hacked and flawless!!



awww tysm- that's so sweet of you  i remember when i gave you that tour haha
my town is by no means done, but it was very kind of you to give me a shoutout :')


----------



## ashubii (Aug 29, 2017)

Cit?lune by Amy of https://aforestlife.com/

Her town is a beautiful fairytale town. Her paths especially are mesmerizing and she's extremely talented. 

DA: 4F00-001F-F5E6


I'd also like to say thank you for posting this thread! Hacked towns can be just as lovely, and I know I've expressed interest in it before. But ultimately I doubt I will ever hack my own town and I prefer to see what creative things others can do with the limitations the game naturally gives us. Finding DA's of non-hacked towns has been really hard, so I hope this thread grows with lots of additions! c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

Added the dream addresses to the list. Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ashubii said:


> Cit?lune by Amy of https://aforestlife.com/
> 
> Her town is a beautiful fairytale town. Her paths especially are mesmerizing and she's extremely talented.
> 
> ...



I'll add to the list. And thanks! I made this cause I was really surprised by the non-hacked dream addresses I visited, especially Oakwood! Hard to believe it's not hacked!

Edit: oh wait, I remember aforestlife! I visited her dream town before, it's beautiful! And her designs are amazing


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

also, mayor elle of kokoro has an amazing non-hacked dream town. I visited it before, its rlly pretty 

the dream address is 5D00-0017-455D, I will add it to the list.


----------



## will. (Aug 29, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> awww tysm- that's so sweet of you  i remember when i gave you that tour haha
> my town is by no means done, but it was very kind of you to give me a shoutout :')



I loooooove your town. I was scrolling through a thread looking for da's and I saw your signature and it looked like a great town and so I visited and it was amazing!!!!


----------



## tinycomet (Aug 29, 2017)

This isn't a submission, I just wanted to say thank you for creating a list of non-hacked towns :3 I, like others in this thread, was looking for a list of non-hacked town DA's :3. I'm probably going to spend the next hour or so going through DA's :3 

Sidenote: I was working on my town, and wanted it to be on the non-hacked list, but it got hacked, so my hacked, but not hacked by me town is a work in progress yet again :3 (But it has to classify as a hacked town now)


----------



## will. (Aug 30, 2017)

I just restarted and haven't unlocked the Dream Suite yet but I'm definitely saving this post so I can go through them. Also, speaking of dream addresses, mine in my signature is wrong because I don't even have it yet. I restarted and kept the same names and signature soooo. That also means my villagers are wrong yikes. I should change that...


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 30, 2017)

donnellcrossing said:


> I loooooove your town. I was scrolling through a thread looking for da's and I saw your signature and it looked like a great town and so I visited and it was amazing!!!!



oh omg tysm for your kind words!  i'm really glad you enjoyed my town and i'm also kind of embarrassed hehe bc it's unfinished and very much still a wip! ty for visiting!!!


----------



## Lanstar (Aug 30, 2017)

My town is non-hacked, and nearly every flower I bred myself... You may visit it to see how good in comparison to all the others you listed.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Lanstar said:


> My town is non-hacked, and nearly every flower I bred myself... You may visit it to see how good in comparison to all the others you listed.



I'll take a trip and see 

- - - Post Merge - - -



5cm/s said:


> oh omg tysm for your kind words!  i'm really glad you enjoyed my town and i'm also kind of embarrassed hehe bc it's unfinished and very much still a wip! ty for visiting!!!



Seems like your dream town is great! Ill probably add it to the list once your town is complete


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 30, 2017)

I like Lanstar's town, Bluedale. It's really nice. I'm going to visit it again once I unlock the Dream Suite.

Edit: Thank you for making this list. I like seeing towns that aren't hacked.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 30, 2017)

I just visited bluedale too, it looks great! I'll add it to the list 

I'm gonna be visiting other towns that were shared here, too

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorMissy said:


> I saw the cutest non hacked town ever! It's called Crystal and I think it's a Sailor Moon inspired town.
> The owner even said her town is 100% unhacked.
> 
> DA: 4C00-0012-3E90



I just visited. It's gorgeous!! Very impressive that it's not hacked!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added descriptions for almost all the towns. Visiting them and I really like what I'm seeing


----------



## Lanstar (Aug 30, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I just visited bluedale too, it looks great! I'll add it to the list
> 
> I'm gonna be visiting other towns that were shared here, too



Thank you for your kind words!

I came back from Oakwood, NewTown, and Mistvale. 

-Oakwood has such awesome natural path patterns, and I even took one of them home! The only issue is that none of the player homes were decorated... Hopefully the creator does that next update.

-New Town looks like a very old, well played town, although kind of messy with the flowers and paths. The house themes are strange in so many different ways... But no doubt that the creator loved playing in them!

-Mistvale looks like a WIP, figuring out how to arrange the flowers in the town. Villagers seem to have been allowed to move as they wish, and the paths scatter even in diagonals. The midnight song really suits it, and the interiors have a nice magical feel to it. Keep it up!


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 31, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I just visited. It's gorgeous!! Very impressive that it's not hacked!



I know! It's really hard to believe it's not hacked!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have some more non hacked towns!

Twinleaf!
DA: 6E00-0026-FF82


----------



## Arjh (Aug 31, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> I saw the cutest non hacked town ever! It's called Crystal and I think it's a Sailor Moon inspired town.
> The owner even said her town is 100% unhacked.
> 
> DA: 4C00-0012-3E90



I love this town, it's on my list of favourite towns and have visited it quite a few times


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 31, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> I know! It's really hard to believe it's not hacked!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you! I will add these to the list!

Keep the dream addresses comin' guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh sorry, Jupiter cannot be added as their dream address is from before the welcome amiibo update and can't be visited


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 31, 2017)

Arjh said:


> I love this town, it's on my list of favourite towns and have visited it quite a few times


same! i love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> Oh sorry, Jupiter cannot be added as their dream address is from before the welcome amiibo update and can't be visited


oh,okay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just gonna add more because i have no life

Petrikor!
DA: 4E00-005A-F407
i LOVE this town because it's very cute!

Woodsbury
DA: 7D00-003D-8FFC
it's just so so tranquil! i love it!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 31, 2017)

I've been to some of these towns!!
If I ever see an unhacked town on Tumblr (which isn't very likely lol) I'll post it here.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 1, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> I've been to some of these towns!!
> If I ever see an unhacked town on Tumblr (which isn't very likely lol) I'll post it here.



Very unlikely nowadays :L hope you find one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorMissy said:


> same! i love it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Coach (Sep 1, 2017)

Aika village is a popular town from ages ago but I never hear anyone talking about it anymore. There is nothing that would indicate it has been hacked, at least I'm pretty sure there isn't. Code : 2D00-002A-49A0


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 3, 2017)

Coach said:


> Aika village is a popular town from ages ago but I never hear anyone talking about it anymore. There is nothing that would indicate it has been hacked, at least I'm pretty sure there isn't. Code : 2D00-002A-49A0



yeah i remember it...didnt know they updated the dream address until someone on miiverse did a post on it. Ill add it to the list.

also bump


----------



## Maudee (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for posting these, while hacked towns can be fun to look at, I usually like to visit dream towns to get ideas on how to improve my towns and I can't hack so these are great.


----------



## katysu (Sep 4, 2017)

Another thankyou to ~Unicorn~ for publishing a list of non hacked towns - I've seen other lists but posters often don't say if the town is hacked or not - and sadly although most hacked towns are OK to visit there are a few where you need to be careful.
Plus I want inspiration with what I can achieve myself, given I don't edit. 

Can't see Nintendo's official town in the list?  - sadly as far as I know its only Nintendo Japan that have put one up post update:

 Dream code: 0000-000F-4241  has Wendell and a few patterns.

All those beautiful designer towns I used to visit pre update which had Wendell & lovely patterns - all gone. I know most of those patterns available via QR codes, but still.


----------



## Feunard (Sep 4, 2017)

I really like the town of Agima. It is a mysterious town, the atmosphere there is so wonderful...

The dream adress of this amazing natural town is 
*6A00-001A-1D74*.

 Give it a visit if you have some time, I hope you will be find it nice, too. ^^


----------



## Arjh (Sep 21, 2017)

Bumping this to see if anyone else has any Dreams Addresses they want to share as I'm currently making a list of towns to visit and prefer non hacked towns


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 21, 2017)

My town's aren't hacked. Moonview is still in a wip, but you can walk around it if you like and Flora doesn't have one yet.

Vista and Chocolat are both done, their DA's are in my signature. Please go to Vista, It's bit better than Chocolat.


----------



## sierra117 (Sep 21, 2017)

Posting to subscribe and thank the OP for making this thread. The dream suite is my next pwp~


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 21, 2017)

Here is one you can look at:

Soluna: 4F00-0017-438C

It has a mix of Splatoon-themed characters/paths and a wonderful overall structure that gets updated with the season it is set in!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 21, 2017)

Oopsie I completely forgot about this thread XD thx to the ppl who liked it or this thread would be forgotten forever


----------



## Fruitcup (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm currently working on Alizarin, it is not hacked but I time travel. 5E00-0097-9B3C
It's still a bit of a WIP btw


----------



## Loriii (Sep 22, 2017)

You can visit mine if you want. It's not too fancy like other towns but the landscaping and the houses are finished 

5F00-0020-2927


----------



## Arjh (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm going to visit these towns tomorrow when I'll hopefully have Wi-Fi again.
Don't worry I have this page bookmarked so if it gets forgotten again I'll bump it back up


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 23, 2017)

Bump

Yeah ik I have too many threads to manage now lol....hopefully the people who bookmarked/subscribed to this thread will help me bump


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 24, 2017)

bump da bum


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 25, 2017)

You're free to visit mine so far: 5F00-009C-BEF7 (Home). I went for a forest town of flowers and clovers intertwined with brick and stone pathways. I also moved in a number of my favourite animal: deer!

I'll be sure to check out those submitted as well  Always looking for inspiration!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2017)

I've probably visited like, 2-5 dream towns in total after having my town for over 4 years haha. Yesterday I wanted to make a thread asking people for their dream addresses since I had an urge to visit some, but I had to go out and then there just wasn't time to do them anymore. By that I mean I was home for the weekend so my 3DS was connected to wi-fi, but now I'm back at my college res so it's like rip I missed my chance. Ah well, maybe next time. xD


----------



## whale-telephone (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you for the list! I'll definitely visit the towns one by one


----------



## ravenblue (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for keeping this list - I've already visited a few on the list and have gotten some good inspiration for my own town.  Oakwood, Vista, and Undella are so well done.  I'm looking forward to visiting all the rest when I have time.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 25, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Allure (Sep 25, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think TwinLeaf is an unhacked town... The DA is 6E00-0026-FF82!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 25, 2017)

Allure said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think TwinLeaf is an unhacked town... The DA is 6E00-0026-FF82!



Already added it before, but thank you


----------



## Allure (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah, sorry, Uni! I must've missed it on the list!


----------



## sierra117 (Sep 26, 2017)

I stumbled across the town of ☆ on Reddit and it is very well thought out and beautiful to walk through. The dream address is 4F00-0010-7749 and there's more information about the town here.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 27, 2017)

Bump


----------



## PacV (Sep 27, 2017)

Mine is my signature! Thanks for passing by.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 28, 2017)

Upp


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 28, 2017)

I found this one, it's a sailor moon inspired town 
Crystal - 4C00-0012-3E90


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 29, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> I found this one, it's a sailor moon inspired town
> Crystal - 4C00-0012-3E90



Already in the list! Bump


----------



## Eudial (Sep 29, 2017)

Konpeito, mayor's name: Nana. I fell inlove with that town when I first visited it. DA: 4D00-0010-E9A0


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 30, 2017)

Eudial said:


> Konpeito, mayor's name: Nana. I fell inlove with that town when I first visited it. DA: 4D00-0010-E9A0



Thanks, bump


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

Bumpety bump bump


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 4, 2017)

Up


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 6, 2017)

Up


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Cmon, up


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 8, 2017)

I GOT SUM MOREE!

Oakside | 5800-5837-1003
Oceana  l 4D00-001E-84EA
Everred l 4E00-005B-C5C1


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> I GOT SUM MOREE!
> 
> Oakside | 5800-5837-1003
> Oceana  l 4D00-001E-84EA
> Everred l 4E00-005B-C5C1



Yaaaay thanks c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Keep it uppp


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

Up


----------



## meo (Oct 9, 2017)

The DA for Kokoro doesn't work fyi. There also doesn't appear to be a town called that with the mayor name PP mentioned.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

melsi said:


> The DA for Kokoro doesn't work fyi. There also doesn't appear to be a town called that with the mayor name PP mentioned.



Oh, a typo then. Also no mayor names are included here.


----------



## meo (Oct 9, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Oh, a typo then. Also no mayor names are included here.



The person that suggested it on the first page put the mayor name and link to their tumblr. I was just saying searching it for mayor name doesn't work either.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

melsi said:


> The person that suggested it on the first page put the mayor name and link to their tumblr. I was just saying searching it for mayor name doesn't work either.



Their Tumblr is http://ellesanimalhaven.tumblr.com/ 

I checked the DA and it's correct....


----------



## meo (Oct 9, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Their Tumblr is http://ellesanimalhaven.tumblr.com/
> 
> I checked the DA and it's correct....



The DA is correct but it doesn't work so I assume they took it down?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

melsi said:


> The DA is correct but it doesn't work so I assume they took it down?



They probably didn't update it for some time. I'll leave a note in the list, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm definitely going to have to visit all that's in the list


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think this is on the list but, here!

Verandi l 4c00-0013-7052 (i think the C is upper case but just check for me)
It's a forest town! I Love the colors and plants!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> I don't think this is on the list but, here!
> 
> Verandi l 4c00-0013-7052 (i think the C is upper case but just check for me)
> It's a forest town! I Love the colors and plants!



Thank you for your submission!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Up


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Boop


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 19, 2017)

Decided to revive this.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 19, 2017)

do you think you could bold the names of the towns on the list and/or space them out so it's earlier to read?


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 19, 2017)

What do you guys mean by unhacked?


----------



## Byebi (Nov 20, 2017)

Eee i was looking for something like this! Thank you for sharing ♡


----------



## CaramelCookie (Nov 20, 2017)

LunarMako said:


> What do you guys mean by unhacked?



Some people hack their games and manage to build public work projects on the beach, or plant palm trees on grass, or place PWPs closer together than the game would allow... basically the access the game files and edit them in order to do stuff it desn't normally allow you to. This list is composed only of towns that didn't do that.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

mitfy said:


> do you think you could bold the names of the towns on the list and/or space them out so it's earlier to read?



Sure thing


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 20, 2017)

oooh thank you for reviving this! 
i love using the dream suite and seeing unhacked towns gives me realistic inspiration for my own, so i'll make sure to check some of these out  when ほしぞら〜☆ is complete, i'll definitely post its' DA here to add to the list~


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 20, 2017)

This is an awesome thread! I?m going to visit all these towns. I hope I?ll be able to put SunDew forward when it?s completed!


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 20, 2017)

Great thread.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 21, 2017)

A.K.A "The Thread That Makes Your Town Look Like A Hog Waller."

GEH! All these towns are so gorgeous!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 21, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> As soon as I see a fake path, I leave.



Hmm?


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 21, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> As soon as I see a fake path, I leave.



What's a fake path? I don't have any experience with hacked towns.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 21, 2017)

oblivia's


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 21, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> What's a fake path? I don't have any experience with hacked towns.



They mean the paths that others put on their ground.

@BigMikey: Good luck with that, because they're hundreds of towns that have that kind of thing.
Hack or non hack.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 21, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> They mean the paths that others put on their ground.
> 
> @BigMikey: Good luck with that, because they're hundreds of towns that have that kind of thing.
> Hack or non hack.



Oh, I thought they were going on about something else. lol I feel that design paths add a lot in towns.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Bellxis (Nov 21, 2017)

cammy said:


> oblivia's



seconded  (i'm assuming you mean the one from the 5 years of new leaf challenge?)
here's the form for it so it can be added to the first post:

Oniville: 4E00-00A7-4AB4
A gorgeous town set in early Autumn, with meadows of purple and black roses and lovely interior decorating.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 21, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> Some people hack their games and manage to build public work projects on the beach, or plant palm trees on grass, or place PWPs closer together than the game would allow... basically the access the game files and edit them in order to do stuff it desn't normally allow you to. This list is composed only of towns that didn't do that.



Oh, I had no idea people could even doing that. Thank you for explaining


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 21, 2017)

Bellxis said:


> seconded  (i'm assuming you mean the one from the 5 years of new leaf challenge?)
> here's the form for it so it can be added to the first post:
> 
> Oniville: 4E00-00A7-4AB4
> A gorgeous town set in early Autumn, with meadows of purple and black roses and lovely interior decorating.



yeah i do, it's super ****ing gorgeous

- - - Post Merge - - -



BigMikey said:


> Hey, I'm allowed my likes and dislikes. I dislike patterned paths. It's a nature game. I don't like to cover nature in QR codes.
> That's the way *I* feel. I respect what others like, and am not trying to force my opinion down anyone's throat



true on the first sentence but you kind of are because this is about unhacked dream towns, not opinions on paths


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 21, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> It was MY opinion on dream towns with paths. Dream towns and the opinions posted ARE relevant.
> 
> Move on! :-|



well i mean...a lot of towns have paths, that's all
it's not completely related to the topic


----------



## Cascade (Nov 21, 2017)

What's wrong with paths? Path makes your beautiful town.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Bellxis said:


> seconded  (i'm assuming you mean the one from the 5 years of new leaf challenge?)
> here's the form for it so it can be added to the first post:
> 
> Oniville: 4E00-00A7-4AB4
> A gorgeous town set in early Autumn, with meadows of purple and black roses and lovely interior decorating.



Oh, almost forgot about hers! Thank you for the submission 


BigMikey said:


> It was my opinion on dream towns with paths. Dream towns and the opinions posted are relevant.
> 
> Move on.


Sorry you don't like towns with paths. I've seen a few towns that use dirt paths, but don't know any specific names. Maybe if I come across one again, I'll add it to the list for you.

(And if you hate towns with paths completely, I'll just tell you that towns without any sort of path are generally new and disorganized, so they wouldn't really fit the list. Sorry.)


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 23, 2017)

weeee


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 23, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> You wanted to know if I had paths and I answered.



So what is the problem here?


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 23, 2017)

.........


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 23, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> Your reply to me was "Weeee". :-/



That was a bump, if I was replying to you I would have used "reply to quote".


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 13, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Bump



thanks, i forgot this existed again


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

bump, still looking for more


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

come onnn :L


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

( ◠‿◠ )


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

You should totally add Sena's dream town, Dale. 5E00-00B7-5DDD is the dream address! She's my sister and I watched her make it, so I can guarantee it's completely unhacked.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

Rose said:


> You should totally add Sena's dream town, Dale. 5E00-00B7-5DDD is the dream address! She's my sister and I watched her make it, so I can guarantee it's completely unhacked.



YES finally something !!!!

ok adding


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> YES finally something !!!!
> 
> ok adding


Yay! Definitely give it a visit when you have the time.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

don't want this to fall again


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

up


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 20, 2017)

this is a great list, glad to see some of my favourites already on here!

Himawari - 5E00-006F-F1D4
Elm Isle - 4D00-001E-7040
Florence - 6A00-0010-7961

just some of my other personal favourites, would highly recommend visiting c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> this is a great list, glad to see some of my favourites already on here!
> 
> Himawari - 5E00-006F-F1D4
> Elm Isle - 4D00-001E-7040
> ...



thank you! adding to list


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

up


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 20, 2017)

I've been visiting a lot of dream towns recently (dream badge) and I got some nice ones for you:

Delalie: 6D00-0014-BD1F
Tsuki: 7C00-0066-D2F0
Caesura: 5C00-004E-390E
Dorne: 7E00-0048-3D9F
Wayfield: 4F00-0023-63E9
Yorkwood: 5C00-0023-6BF9
Maplerow: 4C00-00AC-75E0
Anthemly: 6D00-0031-2515


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> I've been visiting a lot of dream towns recently (dream badge) and I got some nice ones for you:
> 
> Delalie: 6D00-0014-BD1F
> Tsuki: 7C00-0066-D2F0
> ...



yay ty


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 20, 2017)

Nenya's Town's DA, it's AMAZING!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Keldi (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm bumping this so you can all see it


----------



## thisistian (Jan 12, 2018)

Mischa Crossing has done tours on some of these towns, they’re definitely worth watching!


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m proud of my unhacked town. DA is in sig.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 16, 2018)

guess i'll keep updating this...


----------



## aschley (May 9, 2018)

Please visit my town Daisy. It took about a year and it's super kawaii! My dream address is 4A00-0015-C660


----------



## Ghostkid (May 9, 2018)

My town is pretty good...tho most of you all have seen it already so i wont bother puting my DA up


----------



## Ably.Saucey (May 9, 2018)

lunatepic said:


> this is a great list, glad to see some of my favourites already on here!
> 
> Himawari - 5E00-006F-F1D4
> Elm Isle - 4D00-001E-7040
> ...



Himawari is gorgeous! It's one of those towns that make you look at your town with disgust.

Elm Isle is very foresty and charming,  little claustrophobic to me since I can't go cross country and the paths aren't linear, but very charming.

Florence is very dreamy,a very relaxing, lovely town.


----------



## Dorian (May 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for posting all these amazing towns. I really appreciate you taking the time to share these with us. I am going to be visiting them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I visited this town last night: Rimhinee 5C00-009F-FC49 It's based on Studio Ghibli films and it was quite amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Miii (May 11, 2018)

Visit my dream address if you'd like :3 my town is nearing completion (still need some jacob's ladders, and my last dreamie). I've had this town for over 4 years now and it's forest themed. No hacks, just looooots of time and trading with others.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 13, 2019)

5cm/s said:


> ooh i currently don't have any nonhacked da's written down bc really good nonhacked ones have been hard for me to find ;;; but i just wanted to say thANK YOUUUU for these two recs. i'll definitely check them out



Mistvale is insanely perfect. Woah.


----------



## Bizhiins (May 13, 2019)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Here are some really good ones, if you would like to see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I love all of these! Thank you for this list!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 13, 2019)

Ooh I'm definitely gonna check some of this out!


----------



## PeachesAreBest (Mar 14, 2021)

I recommend this town!!!


----------

